# female hairloss



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm 34 years old now and i have noticed in the past few years that my hair is thinning.I don't have any bald spots that i noticed,but i can see and feel that it's thinner .Any advice on what i could do to stop the thinning?


----------



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi! I don't know if this will help or not, I guess it depends on how severe your IBS is. When I was first dx, I was really sick all the time. I started losing my hair, but the Dr told me because I was so malnourished. And even the food I was eating was not getting absorbed very well. I started gradually adding supplements to my daily routine. So after about 6 months on supplements, my hair stopped falling out, and returned to normal. I'm not sure if this is your case or not. There are many reasons for hair thinning, ask your Dr. Either way, the supplements can't hurt!!Blessings,Melanie


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Melanie-I do have a severe case of IBS with daily pain and problems.What kind of supplements were you taking?Thankyou so much for your response!







-Wendi-


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

My hair was, (and still is) falling out A LOT. i was told though that IBS doent cause malnourishment, so i figured it was stress. COuld this be what is happening to you?


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

It's very possible that stress may be causing this


----------



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

Let me clarify why I became so malnourished. I am very limited what foods I can eat, without IBS flaring its ugly head. With a very unbalanced diet, you can become malnourished. I cannot eat fruits and very limited vegetables, no whole grains, no beans, limited protein, and I have to watch my insoluble fiber intake. This is not a very healthy diet. So I add supplements to get the vitamins I miss in my diet. Of course everyone is different, and may have different symptoms with their IBS. I am just telling you about mine. I started with just a little supplements, and gradually added more. A good multivitamin is a good start. I use Shaklee, but there are a lot of good ones out there. Just don't use the cheapest one on the shelf, they usually add fillers, and other stuff that can aggravate IBS. (Just my experience) For hair thinning you can also add some extra B6 (maybe 50mg). Others that claim to be good are folic acid, inositol, and zinc. Start small on zinc because it can upset your stomach, which with my IBS, I tend to be that way anyway so I don't need anymore, so I just get what is in the multivitamin. Hope this helps! Blessings,Melanie


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Melanie-Thanks!!I have the same problem with diet...very limited!If i take a multi vitamin,it upsets my stomach.I have to find a good one that's gentle enough for me to take.Thanks again to both of you for responding


----------



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

B6 is also helpful with stress!Melanie


----------



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

And also just for the record, my malnourishment was documented by bloodwork.Blessings,Melanie


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Have you had your thyroid checked as well? Hypothyroidism can cause hair loss in people.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I had my thyroid checked a few months ago and it all came out fine.I have a doctor appointment on monday and i plan to ask him what i can do.I wonder if rogaine would work?


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

One of my medications has hair loss as a possible side effect. At first, I lost a little hair, but then I got used to the medication. Now I'm losing handfuls of hair, but I'm sure the stress in combination with my health (or lack thereof) is a major cause of it. I had thick hair, so it's not noticable at this point, at least not to anyone else (I hope!)I'm not sure how well Rogaine works, but I do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Rogaine only works if you continue to use it. When you stop, the hair loss comes back. Also, the quality of hair is not good. My hair has thinned terribly on the top of my head. It is getting hard to cover. I've had thyroid checks and they came back normal. I still think I have a thyroid problem. I am stressed so I know that doesn't help.


----------



## Runnerchick (Dec 5, 2003)

I've had this problem too. I just brush my hand through my hair and clumps come out. I also have had my throid checked numerous times but im not convinced its ibs. I've also had great weight gain of about 20 pounds since my constipation began. the docter seems more confused then me.


----------



## nmichalowske (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi,Your hairloss can be caused my many things. I'm 29 and I've been having hairloss for the past 2 years. My hair is about 3/4 as thick as it used to be, although luckily it was so thick before that I had alot to lose. I've done alot of research on all this and found quite a few things. First, stress and depreesion are a HUGE cause of this, and that could very well trigger it. Also, it can be hereditary, not sure if that is a reason for you or not. You said you had your thyroid checked, did you also get your iron and protein levels checked? These can cause hairloss as well.Rogaine is pretty much useless I think...when you start it you lose MORE hair for a few weeks. Then the hairs that come in are whispy and just not strong. If you stop taking it, bye bye new hairs, they fall out. Plus it irritates the heck out of your scalp, which just makes the hair loss worse.Another thing, make sure your scalp isn't infected, that also causes the loss. Right before I am gonna have an episode of hair loss, my scalp will be quite sore. Mine has been on and off though, and stress definitely brings it on, along with a change in eating habits.I have a few medications that I got from the doc to help, Luxiq is one, it goes on the scalp. Also have an antibotic ointment for the scalp redness. They do help a bit it seems. If you can find a derm who specializes in hairloss, I'd go there...they will help you the most.Take care, Nikki


----------



## Missy I (Nov 10, 2002)

You might check with a dermatologist to see if they could help find out what your problem is. I started thinning at the top of my hair where my bangs are about a year and a half ago(I just turned 29). After testing thyroid and other hormones, my dermatologist did a biopsy and found I have alopecia areata. You can have a less severe case of this (thinning) and not have a totally bald spot(s). I have been taking cortizone shots in my scalp for 3 months now. Seems to have stopped so much hair coming out, but I haven't noticed much, if any, growing. It probably hasn't been long enough. Anyway, this might be something you could look into as a reason for your thinning hair. Hope this helps!


----------

